# Good duck hunting outfitters in Arkansas and Mississippi.. Go



## Gasportsj7 (Nov 29, 2014)

Can YAll name some good ones to book with out west?


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2014)

Only good reports


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2014)

Dry Lake and Retriever Lodge are both jam up outfits.


----------



## clb_justice (Dec 1, 2014)

When you looking to go out there?


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 2, 2014)

Johnny Wink in Jones, LA or Top Gun Guides in Mer Rouge LA


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Dec 5, 2014)

clb_justice said:


> When you looking to go out there?



December 21-23. I appreciate the bump killer. Didn't realize it til just now.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 5, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> December 21-23. I appreciate the bump killer. Didn't realize it til just now.



good Luck!


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Northeast Arkansas Outfitters. Owner: Charles Petty... great guide service.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 5, 2014)

Paradise Wings Lodge - Brinkley, AR


----------



## K.E.B. (Dec 5, 2014)

tallahatchiehunts.com

great family run outfitter in a cool part of the world


----------



## WhackemWilly (Dec 5, 2014)

^Heard good things about this guy too. I believe his name is Catfish or something along those lines


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 5, 2014)

Who doesn't like a guy named catfish.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2014)

Swampmaster55 said:


> Northeast Arkansas Outfitters. Owner: Charles Petty... great guide service.



I've hunted near his spots have met him and some of his clients. He knows what he's doing and has some good spots. He's formerly from GA and has won the senior world duck calling championship in Stuttgart. Not that it makes a difference. If I was headed to ark. I'd be calling Charles first. Pm for contact info


----------



## WhackemWilly (Dec 6, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Who doesn't like a guy named catfish.



He has to be reputable right?  But seriously I've heard he'll put you on the birds


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Dec 7, 2014)

I appreciate all the replies. We're looking at an outfitter that does pit blind rentals for self guided hunts. It's called arkansas feathers. Anybody heard of them? I'll look into all the ones YAll have mentioned too. Thanks again.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2014)

Gasportsj7 said:


> I appreciate all the replies. We're looking at an outfitter that does pit blind rentals for self guided hunts. It's called arkansas feathers. Anybody heard of them? I'll look into all the ones YAll have mentioned too. Thanks again.



Never heard of them. Charles will lease pits by the day I believe. He's in jonesboro. Get some good reviews and watch the weather. If you lease a blind that's been over hunted it can be tough. I've had my best hunts out there after it's been froze up for several days. As the ice melts the ducks will move back to the north. Good luck


----------

